# Complan?



## mumble (Jul 1, 2009)

Has anyone with IBS D used the nutrient build up powder Complan? I really need to gain weight and I am currently trying it with rice milk. I used to have trouble with cows milk in my cereal, however I wondered if people have had many issues with this as it contains lactose.


----------



## IBSD88 (Mar 23, 2009)

I have tried complan, its super tastey, like you I took it to gain weight but never gained any weight on it though but I am not the best person to go by on that front.In theory even though it has lactose in it you might find benefit with IBS-D as it has calcium in it which firms the stool. I on the otherhand think the lactose did cause me extra troubles, I was thinking about trying it again but I dont think I will purely because of the lactose.


----------

